# My Computer Terminal



## HiDesertHal (Jul 1, 2017)

Here's my Computer Terminal:  It has all the hardware I use and nothing I don't use!

HP Photo Printer

HP Computer

Casio Keyboard

HP Text Printer

Land Line Telephone

No Facebook
No Twitter
No Instagram
No Google Search Engine
No Router
No Wireless   
No Laptop
No Smart Phone
No I-Phone

These items are what give me satisfaction with no technical concerns!

HiDesertHal


----------



## Manatee (Jul 4, 2017)

I prefer a trackball to a mouse, it doesn't slide off the mouse pad.

My keyboard is an "EZ See" which has large print black letters on the yellow keys.  Far superior visibility.

My wife has a Viewsonic monitor on her desktop that incorporates the speakers, anything to cut the clutter.


----------



## Steve LS (Jul 4, 2017)

I have to have more bells and whistles than that.
One desktop, one laptop and a network printer.

Two local printers, a Canon Pro 9000 for photos and an all in one mostly for the scanner.
A Wacom tablet, also for photos and a colormunki to calibrate my monitors, also for photos.

Got a Samsung smartphone and a Samsung tablet.
The tablet is mostly for reading books from the library and downloads from BookBub.

Also 2 USB3 drives for each computer.
One for Photos, one for weekly backups.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 4, 2017)

One thing I've found very useful for my "Old" hands is an Ergonomic Keyboard.  Years ago, I found that the traditional "flat" keyboards were increasingly difficult to use, so I bought one of these Ergonomics...and it's more natural shape substantially speeded up my ability to type, and I found myself making far fewer spelling errors, etc.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jul 5, 2017)

Hey Steve LS,

I have no use for the items you listed.  In fact, I eliminated 2 items from that picture: the Musical Keyboard and the Photo Printer.  

I have an all-in-one printer that copies and prints letter-size text and 4x6 Photos.

The fewer items, the better!   (But I do like to have enough instruments for my Electronics Workshop!)

HDH


----------



## Steve LS (Jul 5, 2017)

HiDesertHal said:


> Hey Steve LS,I have no use for the items you listed.  In fact, I eliminated 2 items from that picture: the Musical Keyboard and the Photo Printer.  I have an all-in-one printer that copies and prints letter-size text and 4x6 Photos.The fewer items, the better!   (But I do like to have enough instruments for my Electronics Workshop!)HDH


Well all the Photo stuff I have is because my hobby is photography, and all my stuff is high end amateur.With the huge image file (RAW) my camera puts out and the memory needed to process that file in Photoshop it takes a lot of memory and a decent processor to edit it.With the infrequent video processing I do it's an absolute must.I can ad do print to 13" X 19" images, so a high end photo printer is important to me.Now to be 100% honest with you my photography has been on the decline.Less interest and involvement.If there were one device I would not give up it would be my Samsung Tablet.I'm an avid reader.I live in Florida and New Jersey and have library access to two library groups.I also subscribe to BookBub which offers tons of free digital downloads.90% of my online activity is with my tablet.


----------

